# Removing blade from old Craftsman circular saw.



## DavidMT (Aug 29, 2021)

Grinder blade broke in my 60's vintage craftsman skill saw. How can I remove the bolt? Nothing to hold the blade.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

.......


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh, and pics can really help


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Is there enough blade left to get some vise grips clamped down on it? Then the vise grips could act like the teeth and keep rotation from occuring while you loosen the bolt.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

DavidMT said:


> Grinder blade broke in my 60's vintage craftsman skill saw. How can I remove the bolt? Nothing to hold the blade.


Have you tried to look up the model number on the internet? Many time a person can find a manual on the internet. If you can’t find a manual, post the model number here. Possible some has the same saw, that could help you.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

This is what I found about my old craftsman saw.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

I stick a screwdriver shaft into the blades of the cooling fan which you can see in housing slots.

The blades don't bend because of the gear ratio. A few ounces of force on a blade translates to several lb-ft of torque on the blade bolt.

Same for removing chucks from elec. drills.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If it's a fiber blade [for metal or concrete] you'll need to use vicegrips to hold it. Don't forget the threads are backwards - turn right to loosen.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If it is a fiber blade for concrete then you could thin chisel to break the remaining blade out and then screw will be loose.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

mark sr said:


> If it's a fiber blade [for metal or concrete] you'll need to use vicegrips to hold it. Don't forget the threads are backwards - turn right to loosen.


How do you know, what direction the blade screw turns? In the manual I post, said the screw is turned counter clockwise to loosen. Granted, the manual I post is just an example, but it proves they are all NOT left handed threads.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If the blade spins clockwise when you run the saw, then the screw loosens by turning it clockwise.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Put a good fitting wrench on the bolt and hit the wrench with a hammer. Even with out holding the blade the shock of a hit will often loosen the bolt.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Couldn't you also open the blade GUARD completely, let whatever blade is left rest on the work surface and than try the wrench?


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

joed said:


> If the blade spins clockwise when you run the saw, then the screw loosens by turning it clockwise.


With the D blade washer, makes no difference which way the blade turns.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Typical marker for left hand thread


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Skill saws are right hand thread.
Radial arm saws are left hand thread. 
Table saws that are left hand thread have markers on the nuts.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Turns out not all saw motor housings have vent holes. IDK then how they cool the motor.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you break off the remaining blade fragments, does it give you enough room to grip the blade washer?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

rogerwh said:


> With the D blade washer, makes no difference which way the blade turns.


Every saw I have ever used had the nut or bolt designed to tighten as the saw was cutting. Otherwise a heavy cut would cause the nut to loosen and the blade to slip.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

joed said:


> Every saw I have ever used had the nut or bolt designed to tighten as the saw was cutting. Otherwise a heavy cut would cause the nut to loosen and the blade to slip.


So you haven't had a saw like this. The D-washer doesn't allow the blade to tighten or loosen on the shaft.


https://www.diychatroom.com/attachments/f4e39658-06df-49d6-9d8e-e724f4ca3f7b-png.663182/


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That works the same as I described. The blade turns counter clockwise and the nut loosens by turning counterclockwise. If you put a wrench on the bolt and turned on the saw the bolt would tighten, like every saw I have seen.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

joed said:


> Every saw I have ever used had the nut or bolt designed to tighten as the saw was cutting. Otherwise a heavy cut would cause the nut to loosen and the blade to slip.





joed said:


> That works the same as I described. The blade turns counter clockwise and the nut loosens by turning counterclockwise. If you put a wrench on the bolt and turned on the saw the bolt would tighten, like every saw I have seen.


But on this saw, the blade doesn’t tighten or loosen while you cut. With the D-washer, the turning of the blade doesn't effect the torque of the blade screw.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

rogerwh said:


> But on this saw, the blade doesn’t tighten or loosen while you cut. With the D-washer, the turning of the blade doesn't effect the torque of the blade screw.


They still match up the direction to loosen the bolt with direction the blade spins.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

It depends which direction the saw blade rotates, and that depends which side the motor is on.

Standard circular saw, blade rotates CCW, has a standard right threaded bolt/nut:








Lefty saw, and worm drive saw, blade rotates CW, would have a left hand thread bolt/nut:


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Lefty saw, and worm drive saw, blade rotates CW, would have a left hand thread bolt/nut:


I just realized that's probably why I was able to cut so much straighter freehand with that worm drive I used a few times; I'm a lefty...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, IDK why most standard circular saws have the motor on the left...to see the guide and blade you have to lean over it, which is awkward.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Yeah, IDK why most standard circular saws have the motor on the left...to see the guide and blade you have to lean over it, which is awkward.


Maybe so that you can hold the bigger part of the workpiece with your left hand, as you use your right hand on the saw?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

motor on left side = the cutoff just falls away.
motor on the right side = cutoff and saw fall away.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Fix'n it said:


> motor on left side = the cutoff just falls away.
> motor on the right side = cutoff and saw fall away.


They make left handed saws for left handed people. But unlikely to find an old craftsman left. And there is an L on the nut.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> They make left handed saws for left handed people


I prefer a left hand saw and I'm right handed. Easier to see and use.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mark sr said:


> I prefer a left hand saw and I'm right handed. Easier to see and use.


There are times I have wished I had one. A friend had one and assumed the label on the blade is always on the outside. I guess Milwaukee sells left handed blades too.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> They make left handed saws for left handed people. But unlikely to find an old craftsman left. And there is an L on the nut.
> View attachment 663303


So it has nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rogerwh said:


> So it has nothing to do with the thread.


A question was asked and many suggestions have been made and the Op hasn't been back to read them or comment on them, I think the thread can be classed as entertainment. I am sorry if you find that upsetting.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I imagine this thread is about over.
But in any case, the bolt should never be tightened so much that it can't take just a little more.
That way if you unsure of how it unscrews you have a sense by putting a wrench on it and tightening (or loosening) it.
As soon as it moves the smallest bit you will know which way you need to go.
Just snug it up and then add a little bit to it.
The blade washers hold the blade in place not the tightness of the screw.(bolt)


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Missouri Bound said:


> .
> The blade washers hold the blade in place not the tightness of the screw.(bolt)


What holds the washers?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> motor on left side = the cutoff just falls away.
> motor on the right side = cutoff and saw fall away.


IDK about your saw, but mine (motor on left) is perfectly balanced—left-to-right—around the handle. If it were flipped (motor on right) it would still be balanced. I'm not sure how it would fall away any differently.

I do see that if you two-hand it, the front handle being on the left is superior for controlling that, instead of having to cross over the blade.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Every circular saw that I’ve ever used cuts from the bottom up. Every table saw I’ve ever used cuts the material from the top down. And in all of them, you loosen the nut holding the blade by turning it in the direction that the blade is spinning.


----------

